# The Beezer Does It Again



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well BB came away a winner this weekend. On specialty day, under James G. Reynolds, BB went select bitch for another GCH major, this time a 4 pointer, and she won over other specials. 

So that puts her 5 single points to go for her Grand. If she gets it before the month is over it will only have been 4 months since she finished her CH. She has 4 days to try and get it at the end of the month. 

We are so proud of this young girl, that she can hold her own against older girls. I will try and get some pictures up later today.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats! Are there pictures of this lovely girl somewhere?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Congrats! Are there pictures of this lovely girl somewhere?


Yeah I have threads up, older threads of pictures of her. Just have to do some digging lol.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks, it was a fun weekend. BB got to see her breeder, it took her a minute to realize who it was, but once she did she went nuts.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations! I hate how I keep missing all of your threads >:[ you're hiding from me!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Congratulations! I hate how I keep missing all of your threads >:[ you're hiding from me!


lol not really, you just need to open your eyes lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Congrats! Are there pictures of this lovely girl somewhere?


Oh and I almost forgot that BB is on Animal Planet's website

http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/sporting/weimaraner.html

She was just a little over a year old then.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh and I almost forgot that BB is on Animal Planet's website
> 
> http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/sporting/weimaraner.html
> 
> She was just a little over a year old then.


That is awesome!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> lol not really, you just need to open your eyes lol.


Well they keep hiding on not the first page...so... I blame your lack of bumping!

Anyway, Congratulations  I sure hope to see that Gr Ch in front of her name by the months end!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

There are two days of 3 point majors at the next show, so if she takes select both of those days she should have it. And she will be finished with majority of them being majors. I am also taking the ESS with me and one/two of my bulldogs (only one will be entered the other will go for meet the breeds), and my new client will be bringing her dog to me, she is entered two out of the 4 days (both major days).


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Oooo Sounds like a lot of fun!! Could come away having a super great weekend if all of the dogs come away with points.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Niraya said:


> Oooo Sounds like a lot of fun!! Could come away having a super great weekend if all of the dogs come away with points.


Exactly, if the Springer comes away a winner all four days she will be up to 6 points (I believe it is just a point each day), her owner will be very happy with anything, actually she will just be happy if she shows well. It will be 6 points in just a little over a month. 

The new client dog is a weimaraner, so it would be nice to get something with her, we will see, should be tough competition. I know it will be tough for BB to get anything, there are 3 other bitch specials. 

And yeah we can't forget about JC the bulldog, I would love it for him to get anything, he has come close so many times it is not funny. He is entered in Bred-by and there is a best in bred by competition I believe two days, so I would love to go play in the bred by groups.

A handler friend of mine are going so I will probably help him out as well. And if my other handler friend is there I will get to see my bluetick coonhound buddy, just love that dog.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

How old is the springer?? Sounds young to only be out for just a month. It'll be an exciting 6 points if she can pull it off! 

How old is the new Weimaraner?

Bred-by would be fun! Is he your first bred-by that you'll ever have entered in the class?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The springer is about 3 years old actually, she just has been winning in the past month, she has been a reserve queen. She has been shown for longer than a month, I have been showing her for about a year or so. 

The weimaraner I believe is about a year or a maybe a little bit over a year. 

No, Eureka (pippa's mom) is a bred by champion (meaning she won all her points from the bred by class). I showed Kira in bred by for a while, but it got to hard to show competitively in it. I generally do show JC in bred by, or at least when it is cheaper to do so. Roomba (deja's mother) is shown in bred by most of the time. I like to show in bred by actually when I can. 

Some shows do a bred by competition where they will have groups for the best of breed bred by. Shows will also sometimes have puppy groups and veteran groups, and I believe I have seem amateur owner handler groups at one show. I believe this show has a day of puppy groups, and two days of bred by groups, and there may be another but can't remember.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Oh and I almost forgot that BB is on Animal Planet's website
> 
> http://animal.discovery.com/breed-selector/dog-breeds/sporting/weimaraner.html
> 
> She was just a little over a year old then.


Thanks for the link. I also saw her in her "new" harness. What a looker!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Thanks for the link. I also saw her in her "new" harness. What a looker!


Thank you, yeah she is an awesome dog.


----------

